# Datenstrukturen



## herzigovina (20. Juli 2001)

Hi, ich weiß zwar nicht, ob das hier das richtige Forum ist um diese Frage zu stellen, aber bestimmt kennen sich, die leute, die hier landen damit aus. Mein Frage ist: Was ist der Sinn von Datenstrukturen(integer, arrays, record usw) für die Programmierung?
Ich hoffe, es kann mir schnell wer antworten. Danke


----------



## discoguide24.de (21. Juli 2001)

Hi 

integer ist keine datenstruktur, sondern ein datenTYP, steht für ganzzhalen, sowie string für zeichenketten, char, long usw. 

Das Array lässt sich folgendermassen, ich hoffe mal verständlich  erklären: 

Stelle dir vor du hast 10 variablen, die du hintereinander mit irgendwas vergleichen willst (z.B. var="TEST_STRING") - dann müsstest du ja folgendes schreiben, und genau 10 mal : 

if var_1="blabla" then ... 
if var_2="blabla" then ... 

usw. 

bei 10 mal geht das ja noch, aber stell dir mal vor du hast datensätze von über 1000 Zeilen,..naja ich weiss ja nicht.. und jetzt der gleiche vergleich (bei 10 durchläufen) mit ARRAY-Struktur - dadurch sparst du einfach mehr schreib- und rechenarbeit. 

dim var (10) ' Variable 'VAR' anlegen, die 10 Arrayelemente aufnehmen kann 
for I = 1 to 10 
if var ( I ) = "blabla" then ... 
next 

MERKSTE was, statt 10, 100 oder gar 1000 einzelne zeilen, haste das ganze ein bisschen unabhängiger geschrieben und somit nur 3 oder 4 zeilen benötigt. 

verstanden?!?! 

ok ciao


----------

